# شرح فيديو لكيفية عمل لوحات ال shopdrawing و bbs للمهندس محمود السارى - بروابط متنوعة



## mody_elsary (3 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عند بحثى فى المنتدى لم اجد من يتحدث عن كيفية عمل ال shop drawing و جدول تفريد الحديد bbs 
رغم انها نهمة جدا فى المشاريع الكبيرة التى يتم تصنيع الحديد فى المصنع.
فارجو من الاخوة المهتمين بهذا الامر ان شاركونى الراى هل اتقدم بشرح فيديو لكيفية عمل لوحات ال shopdrawing و bbs ام انه امر لا يحتاج لشرح
ارجو من الجميع ابداء الرأى

رابط الحلقة الاولى

http://www.4shared.com/file/ft_95gtQ/_online.html

رابط الحلقة الثانية

http://www.mediafire.com/?nkcmlvlomzn

رابط الحلقة الثالثة 

http://www.mediafire.com/?wwowi05znty

رابط الحلقة الرابعة

http://www.mediafire.com/file/jbmmindbmn2/isolated footing 1.rar

رابط الحلقة الخامسة

http://www.mediafire.com/file/fyynm1qem2u/isolated footing 2.rar

 رابط الحلقة السادسة

http://www.mediafire.com/file/dyzcynonihe/ground beams 1.rar

 رابط الحلقة السابعة

http://www.mediafire.com/file/eynzmzu1u5b/ground beams 2.rar
 
رابط الحلقة الثامنة

http://www.mediafire.com/file/zuozkcrjnri/ground beams 3.rar

رابط الحلقة التاسعة

http://www.mediafire.com/file/femxqmjdwty/SLAB 1.rar

الحلقة العاشرة 

http://www.mediafire.com/file/zyhjmzmdxk2/SLAB 2.rar

الحلقة الحادية عشر

http://www.mediafire.com/file/ymbz1nynjmn/SLAB 3.rar

الحلقة الثانية عشر

http://www.mediafire.com/file/bj2z3emgxjn/SLAB 4.rar

رابط الليسب

http://www.mediafire.com/file/zz4ndhytkz3/BBS.rar

الحلقة الثالثة عشر

http://www.mediafire.com/file/zilmlrjmt2g/beams 1.rar

الحلقة الرابعة عشر

http://www.mediafire.com/file/1gmkgwm1dih/beams 2.rar

الحلقة الخامسة عشر

http://www.mediafire.com/file/4hcwyezmzgz/beams3.rar

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 روابط أخرى من رفع المهندس خالد الازهرى

الحلقة الثانية

http://www.4shared.com/file/nQkbpxWV/general_notes.html

الحلقة الثالثة

http://www.4shared.com/file/QzHU7S7k/general_notes_2.html

الحلقة الرابعة

http://www.4shared.com/file/JVDsaOe8/isolated_footing_1.html

----------------------------------------------------------


روابط اخرى من اضافة المهندس رمزي2009


من موقع http://www.ziddu.com

الدرس الاول 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9802826/1.rar.html

الدرس الثاني 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9802914/general_notes.rar.html

الدرس الثالث 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9803053/general_notes_2.rar.html

الدرس الرابع 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9803157/isolated_footing_1.rar.html

الدرس الخامس

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9953972/isolated_footing_2.rar.html

الدرس السادس

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9957649/ground_beams_1.rar.html


​


----------



## last.gladiator (3 مايو 2010)

الموضوع مهم جدا ولم يتعرض له احد
فى انتظار الشرح


----------



## kingmaster (4 مايو 2010)

موضوع حلو جدا ربنا يوفقك للذي فيه الخير 
تحياتي


----------



## eng-anwararab (4 مايو 2010)

i have a good experience in shop drawings.
we used Armacad for drawing steel and BBS but unfotunately i am not founding the crack of the last version 9.1C
i can help u with some videos on armacad if someone can upload us this last version of armacad


----------



## ketchi (4 مايو 2010)

في إنتظار الشرح بشدة ! أنا أبحث عن هذا الموضوع منذ فترة .. جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (4 مايو 2010)

الله يوفقك في إنتظار الشرح


----------



## mody_elsary (4 مايو 2010)

eng-anwararab قال:


> i have a good experience in shop drawings.
> We used armacad for drawing steel and bbs but unfotunately i am not founding the crack of the last version 9.1c
> i can help u with some videos on armacad if someone can upload us this last version of armacad



ياريت تمدنا بالبرنامج و الفيديوهات 
انا عايز الموضوع يبقى عام و كل واحد يفيدنا باللى عنده


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (4 مايو 2010)

توكل علي الله فالموضوع ان لم يكن هام للبعض فهو هام جدا لغيره
بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng-anwararab (4 مايو 2010)

this link is for armacad v8.1
the new version is 9.1C and is more powerfull

http://www.4shared.com/file/bRjBAwRI/ARMACAD_81.html


----------



## Eng.M.Naser (4 مايو 2010)

شكرا زميلي العزيز على فتح الموضوع لمناقشة شئ قد لا يعرف الكثير منا عنه الكثير, خصوصاَ العاملين في المشاريع والاعمال الصغيرة.

خلال فترة عملي القصيرة , ولوقت قريب كنت أظن أني اعرف كل شئ عن تحضير ال workshop drawings لكني أدركت ان ما اعرفه هو قشور , فخلال عملي كان كل ما افعله هو تفصيل الرسومات الانشائية , بأن اقوم بعمل لوحات تخص task بعينها, مثلا...

-لوحة محاور لتوقيع المحاور فقط موضح عليها الابعاد بطريقة تسهل للمنفذ تنفيذها بسرعة
-لوحة تفاصيل تسليح ( كل ما كنت افعله هو تكبير الجزء الخاص بالتسليح من لوحة الانشائي ووضعه في لوحة مستقلة )
-لوحة تحطيط الاعمدة 

وكان اعدادي لكل هذا ارتجالاً بدون التزام باي قواعد, فكنت اقوم باخذ feed back من الفنيين عن طريقة عملهم واقوم باخراج لوح تناسب الطريقة التي يتبعونها في التنفيذ, والغرض هو " تقليل امكانية ان يقوم الفني باجراء اي عملية حسابية لاستخراج ابعاد او ارتجال تفصيلة تسليح او تنسيب جزء ما الى جزء تم انشائه بالفعل " .

وكل هذا كما وضحت كان ارتجالا ولا يتبع الاصول الفنية وذلك لان حجم العمل صغير ولا يوجد له اصلا لوحات تفصيلية, فكنت اقوم انا (المهندس المنفذ) بعملها لانها تسهل علي المجهود والوقت 

قرأت في منتدانا الرائع عن ال workshop drawings , وقمت بالبحث عن الموضوع في بعض المواقع العربية والاجنبية وعرفت ان الموضوع اكبر بكثير مما كنت اقوم بعمله من مجرد تكبير للتفاصيل واضافة بعض الابعاد 

ال workshop drawings ليست مجرد تكبير لتفاصيل موجودة على اللوحات الانشائية واضافة ابعاد , انها وظيفة مستقلة لمهندس في مكتب فني في الشركات الكبيرة والمشروعات الكبيرة , ربط لكافة عناصر المشروع ولكافة التخصصات
ربط بين العقد والكميات والمواصفات والرسومات 
وربط بين اللوحات الانشائية والمعمارية ولوحات الكهرباء والميكانيك

وليس شرطاً ان يكون المهندس هو القائم بعملية ال drafting 
فقد يكون المهندس مشرف فقط ويعمل معه رسامون تحت توجيهه.

أسف اذا كانت المعلومات مكررة للبعض, لكنها كانت ومازالت ناقصة عندي فاردت المشاركة بما اعرف ,فقد يستفيد منها قليلي الخبرة مثلي



وبانتظار الشرح , ومتابع للمناقشات في الموضوع؛


----------



## mody_elsary (4 مايو 2010)

eng.m.naser قال:


> شكرا زميلي العزيز على فتح الموضوع لمناقشة شئ قد لا يعرف الكثير منا عنه الكثير, خصوصاَ العاملين في المشاريع والاعمال الصغيرة.
> 
> خلال فترة عملي القصيرة , ولوقت قريب كنت أظن أني اعرف كل شئ عن تحضير ال workshop drawings لكني أدركت ان ما اعرفه هو قشور , فخلال عملي كان كل ما افعله هو تفصيل الرسومات الانشائية , بأن اقوم بعمل لوحات تخص task بعينها, مثلا...
> 
> ...



لك جزيل الشكر اخى على معلوماتك القيمة


----------



## sammy2 (4 مايو 2010)

يسلمو يسلمو


----------



## mody_elsary (5 مايو 2010)

جارى الان رفع الحلقة الاولى من الدورة
ارجو ابداء الرأى


----------



## mody_elsary (5 مايو 2010)

ده رابط الحلقة الاولى ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم
http://www.4shared.com/file/ft_95gtQ/_online.html


----------



## mody_elsary (5 مايو 2010)

ده رابط الحلقة الثانية
http://www.mediafire.com/?nkcmlvlomzn


----------



## محمد دهشورى (5 مايو 2010)

اذا كانت لديك النيه فتوكل على الله وجزاك الله كل خير 
فالموضوع جدا مهم ولم يتعرض له احد
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## taha aref (5 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## maher-mohamed (5 مايو 2010)

موضوع مهم وتفضل باستكمال الحلقات ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ketchi (5 مايو 2010)

لك جزيل الشكر على الشرح الجيد .. الرجاء المواصلة فنحن متابعون ..
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## إسلام علي (5 مايو 2010)

mody_elsary قال:


> ده رابط الحلقة الاولى ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم
> http://www.4shared.com/file/ft_95gtq/_online.html





mody_elsary قال:


> ده رابط الحلقة الثانية
> http://www.mediafire.com/?nkcmlvlomzn


بارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد وهذه الفوائد 
وهذه دعوة كل مهندس فاضل ألا يبخل من وقته بتزكية ما عنده من خبرة وعلم 
وذلك بنشر بعضها إما بإجابة سائل أو تسجيل مصور 
أو تلخيص مكتوب 
وجزاك الله خيرًا مرة أخرى


----------



## mody_elsary (6 مايو 2010)

لكم جزيل الشكر اخوتى على تشجيعكم 
اخوكم 
م.محمود السارى


----------



## سنا الإسلام (6 مايو 2010)

mody_elsary قال:


> ده رابط الحلقة الاولى ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم
> http://www.4shared.com/file/ft_95gtq/_online.html





mody_elsary قال:


> ده رابط الحلقة الثانية
> http://www.mediafire.com/?nkcmlvlomzn



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (6 مايو 2010)

الموضوع مثبت بعض الوقت 
وبانتظار باقى الحلقات ان شاء الله

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## m66666677 (6 مايو 2010)

Thanks a lot


----------



## BaShEnGiNeeR (6 مايو 2010)

توكل على الله اخونا العزيز والله المستعان ... والموضوع حقيقى مهم


----------



## reda fouda (6 مايو 2010)

مشكور الموضوع فعلا مهم


----------



## محمد دهشورى (6 مايو 2010)

انا بفضل الله حملت الحلقتين وواضح انه ان شاء الرحمن شرح مميز من مهندس مميز 
توكل على الله وجزاك الله كل خير 
وارجو ان تضع فى اعتبارك ان هناك من يسمع عن الموضوع للمره الاولى 
جزاك الله كل خير 
تقبل خالص تحياتى مع فائق الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (6 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم علي مجهودك


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (6 مايو 2010)

نحن معك قلبا وقالبا سر على بركه الله 
تحياتى


----------



## سارية عثمان (6 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ،موضوع اكثر من رائع ،ثبت الله اجرك وزادك علماً وتوفيقاً.


----------



## مصعب سلمان (6 مايو 2010)

للا تتردد فى ماينفع الامه وفقك اللة


----------



## احمد_سلوم (6 مايو 2010)

ربنا يوفقك في هذا العمل
وهو مهم جدأأأأأا


----------



## life for rent (6 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خيييييييييير
موضوع جديد علينا حقيقة.....لكن ياريت حضرتك توضحلنا البرنامج اللى هتستخدمه بعد كدة ان كان تيكلا ولا ريفت ولا الاوتوكاد


----------



## mohy_y2003 (7 مايو 2010)

توكل علي الله اخي الفاضل ونسال الله ان يعينك ويوفقك لما فيه الخير للجميع وان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك خالصاً لوجهه سبحانه وتعالي


----------



## majdiotoom (7 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mody_elsary (7 مايو 2010)

life for rent قال:


> جزاك الله كل خيييييييييير
> موضوع جديد علينا حقيقة.....لكن ياريت حضرتك توضحلنا البرنامج اللى هتستخدمه بعد كدة ان كان تيكلا ولا ريفت ولا الاوتوكاد



انا بكل بساطة حستخدم الاوتوكاد و الاكسيل فقط لا غير


----------



## خالد الأزهري (7 مايو 2010)

عمل ممتاز ونحتاجه بالفعل...جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم


----------



## mody_elsary (7 مايو 2010)

ده رابط الحلقة الثالثة 
http://www.mediafire.com/?wwowi05znty


----------



## mody_elsary (7 مايو 2010)

ده رابط الحلقة الرابعة
http://www.mediafire.com/file/jbmmindbmn2/isolated footing 1.rar


----------



## life for rent (7 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## معماريك (7 مايو 2010)

تسلم عالموضوع
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## HCIVILENG (7 مايو 2010)

الموضوع مهم .. بارك الله فيك والى الامام..


----------



## محمدالسعيدعلى (7 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وفتح ابواب الرزق


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (7 مايو 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي مجهودك الرائع


----------



## سنا الإسلام (7 مايو 2010)

mody_elsary قال:


> ده رابط الحلقة الثالثة
> http://www.mediafire.com/?wwowi05znty





mody_elsary قال:


> ده رابط الحلقة الرابعة
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/jbmmindbmn2/isolated footing 1.rar



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## العبد لله (7 مايو 2010)

رائع جدا شرحك يا بش مهندس

ربنا يبارك فيك

استمر واحنا متابعينك اول بأول

اللهم اجعله نورا لك يوم القيامه


----------



## محمد دهشورى (7 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على الحلقات الجديده 
مميز جداجدا
تقبل خالص تحياتى مع فائق الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## احمد_سلوم (7 مايو 2010)

موفق ان شاء الله


----------



## king of rap (8 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ، جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
في إنتظار باقي الحلقات


----------



## last.gladiator (8 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مؤمن عرفه (8 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## BaShEnGiNeeR (8 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وانا متابع نزول الحلقات اولا باول


----------



## mhany80 (8 مايو 2010)

بارك الله لك على هذا العمل الرائع و النافع


----------



## Eng.M.Naser (9 مايو 2010)

شكـرا يا باشمهندس على المجهود والتعب؛


----------



## nemnem88 (9 مايو 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم الموضوع فعلا مهم ونتمنى منك المساعدة والتواصل جارى التحميل وجزاك اله عنا كل خير


----------



## م الجراني (9 مايو 2010)

ياريت جميع الحلقات على رابط الحلقة الاولى ومشكورييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## Al-Maher (9 مايو 2010)

Thanks...... before and after downloading


----------



## م انس الشباطات (9 مايو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## م الجراني (10 مايو 2010)

ياريت كل الروابط هلى رابط الحلقة الاولى


----------



## خالد الأزهري (10 مايو 2010)

م الجراني قال:


> ياريت كل الروابط هلى رابط الحلقة الاولى



جاري الرفع على الفورشيرد


----------



## خالد الأزهري (10 مايو 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/file/nQkbpxWV/general_notes.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/JVDsaOe8/isolated_footing_1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/QzHU7S7k/general_notes_2.html


----------



## سنا الإسلام (10 مايو 2010)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> http://www.4shared.com/file/nqkbpxwv/general_notes.html
> http://www.4shared.com/file/jvdsaoe8/isolated_footing_1.html
> http://www.4shared.com/file/qzhu7s7k/general_notes_2.html



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## كمال محمد (10 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذه الجهود القيمة


----------



## رمزي2009 (10 مايو 2010)

*روابط اخري*

الرجاء من المشرف اضافة الروابط وشكرا 

من موقع http://www.ziddu.com

الدرس الاول 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9802826/1.rar.html


الدرس الثاني 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9802914/general_notes.rar.html


الدرس الثالث 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9803053/general_notes_2.rar.html


الدرس الرابع 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9803157/isolated_footing_1.rar.html


م. رمزي


----------



## سنا الإسلام (10 مايو 2010)

رمزي2009 قال:


> الرجاء من المشرف اضافة الروابط وشكرا
> 
> من موقع http://www.ziddu.com
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## إسلام علي (11 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
لو هناك شروحات أخرى حاول ترفع الصوت لو تكرمت
والسلام عليكم


----------



## مصطفى محمود خطاب (13 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## eng.reemoz (13 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الف خير


----------



## احمد_سلوم (13 مايو 2010)

ياريت يابش مهندس تكمل الشرح حتي تتم الاستفاده 
وجزاك الله كل خير 
شكرااااااا


----------



## majdiotoom (13 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد صخر (15 مايو 2010)

*مجهود كبير بارك الله فيك*

مجهود كبير فعلا جزاك الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حساناتك فعلا موضوع مهم 
واظن ان حضرتك اول مهندس يتعرض ليه بشكل منظم انا بنزل الحلقات وسمعت اول حلقة
وفى انتظار المزيد من حلقات الدورة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mostafaeid (15 مايو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## elpashmohandes (15 مايو 2010)

متشكرين جدا يا بشمهندس
ضرورى تكمل الموضوع دة مهم جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس عبقري (16 مايو 2010)

بضم صوتي لأصوات الجميع 
وبتشكرك على الموضوع وياريت تكمله


----------



## lutfi salha (16 مايو 2010)

اللهم اجعله نورا لك يوم القيامه


----------



## eng_rehab (16 مايو 2010)

جاري التحميل ..............
بارك الله فيك 
جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:56:​


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (16 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.M.Naser (18 مايو 2010)

زميلي العزيز مهندس محمود
رجاء إكمال الشرح المفيد جدا جدا, وذلك لو أٌتيح لك الوقت لإكماله
وشكراً على مجهودك


----------



## mody_elsary (20 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mody_elsary (20 مايو 2010)

ده رابط الحلقة الخامسة
http://www.mediafire.com/file/fyynm1qem2u/isolated footing 2.rar


----------



## mody_elsary (20 مايو 2010)

اعدكم بالمزيد قريبا


----------



## m66666677 (20 مايو 2010)

Thanks a lot


----------



## B.al7amad (20 مايو 2010)

_يـــــــعطيك العافيــــة وجزاك الله كــــل خير_


----------



## سنا الإسلام (20 مايو 2010)

mody_elsary قال:


> ده رابط الحلقة الخامسة
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/fyynm1qem2u/isolated footing 2.rar



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## majdiotoom (21 مايو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## ahmed_alswesy (21 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رمزي2009 (21 مايو 2010)

*روابط اخري*

من موقع wwwhttp://www.ziddu.com

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9953972/isolated_footing_2.rar.html

م.رمزي


----------



## hanyzaiton (21 مايو 2010)

مشكور جدا يا هندسة


----------



## ahmed_alswesy (21 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mody_elsary (21 مايو 2010)

ده رابط الحلقة السادسة
http://www.mediafire.com/file/dyzcynonihe/ground beams 1.rar


----------



## mody_elsary (21 مايو 2010)

ده رابط الحلقة السابعة
http://www.mediafire.com/file/eynzmzu1u5b/ground beams 2.rar


----------



## taha aref (21 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 مايو 2010)

رمزي2009 قال:


> من موقع wwwhttp://www.ziddu.com
> 
> http://www.ziddu.com/download/9953972/isolated_footing_2.rar.html
> 
> م.رمزي





mody_elsary قال:


> ده رابط الحلقة السادسة
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/dyzcynonihe/ground beams 1.rar





mody_elsary قال:


> ده رابط الحلقة السابعة
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/eynzmzu1u5b/ground beams 2.rar



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## محمد دهشورى (21 مايو 2010)

مشكور جدا يا بشمهندس على الحلقات الجديده وجزاك الله كل خير 
انا متابع حلقات حضرتك وبنزلها كلها من اول حلقه 
شرحك مميز وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## رمزي2009 (21 مايو 2010)

*روابط اخري*

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9957649/ground_beams_1.rar.html


م. رمزي


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 مايو 2010)

رمزي2009 قال:


> http://www.ziddu.com/download/9957649/ground_beams_1.rar.html
> 
> 
> م. رمزي



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## midoo_m86 (22 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## msoror (24 مايو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## ahmed_alswesy (24 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مرام نبيل (25 مايو 2010)

لا استطيع الاستفادة من شرح shop drawing رجاء المساعدة


----------



## ahmed_alswesy (25 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## harb_484 (27 مايو 2010)

merciiii i need this


----------



## mohammedkhairy (28 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mody_elsary (28 مايو 2010)

ده رابط الحلقة الثامنة
http://www.mediafire.com/file/zuozkcrjnri/ground beams 3.rar


----------



## mody_elsary (28 مايو 2010)

ده رابط الحلقة التاسعة
http://www.mediafire.com/file/femxqmjdwty/SLAB 1.rar


----------



## mody_elsary (28 مايو 2010)

الحلقة العاشرة 
http://www.mediafire.com/file/zyhjmzmdxk2/SLAB 2.rar


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (28 مايو 2010)

مجهود كبير بارك الله فى هذا العمل العظيم وجزاك عنه خيرا..اللهم امين


----------



## mody_elsary (28 مايو 2010)

الحلقة الحادية عشر
http://www.mediafire.com/file/ymbz1nynjmn/SLAB 3.rar


----------



## mody_elsary (28 مايو 2010)

الحلقة الثانية عشر
http://www.mediafire.com/file/bj2z3emgxjn/SLAB 4.rar


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (29 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم علي مجهودك الرائع وشرحك الممتاز


----------



## سنا الإسلام (29 مايو 2010)

mody_elsary قال:


> ده رابط الحلقة الثامنة
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/zuozkcrjnri/ground beams 3.rar





mody_elsary قال:


> ده رابط الحلقة التاسعة
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/femxqmjdwty/slab 1.rar





mody_elsary قال:


> الحلقة العاشرة
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/zyhjmzmdxk2/slab 2.rar





mody_elsary قال:


> الحلقة الحادية عشر
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/ymbz1nynjmn/slab 3.rar





mody_elsary قال:


> الحلقة الثانية عشر
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/bj2z3emgxjn/slab 4.rar



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## harb_484 (29 مايو 2010)

merci for this hard work
really i need this lessons very much 
thank u thank u thank u


----------



## harb_484 (29 مايو 2010)

thank u for misses "Sna El-Eslam" for her attention


----------



## Eng.M.Naser (30 مايو 2010)

شكراً جزيلا مهندسمحمود على متابعة العمل
وكل الامتنان والتقدير لمجهودك ووقتك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_rehab (30 مايو 2010)

بااااااااااااارك الله فيييييييييييييييك


----------



## محمد دهشورى (30 مايو 2010)

شرح حضرتك ممتاز جدا وسهل جدا 
بس حضرتك بتتكلم بسرعه اوىىىى
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_rehab (31 مايو 2010)

ماشااااااااااااء الله بارك الله فيك
انا شوفت الحلقه الاولى,والثانيه والثاله والرابعه وحفزتني جدااا استمر في الشرح
وانا بذاكرها دلوقتي حاليا يعني
وهتابع معاك الحلقات والتعليقات عليها باذن الله 
بارك الله فيك
متاااااااااااااااابع ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

ماهو اسم البرنامج اللي ذكرته في الحلقه الرابعه اللي بيرسم على الاكسيل وفي الشغل العملي بتستخدم الطريقه دي ولا البرنامج؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## eng_rehab (1 يونيو 2010)

الحمدلله انا خلصت دراسه لحد الان الى حلقات السملات 
جزااااااااااااك الله خيراااااا
شرح جمييل ومرتب ومبسط بارك الله فيك
بس لدي سؤال بسيط 
في حلقة الثانيه للسملات عند تقريبا الدقيقه 7:28
وانت بتحسب طول رجل السيخ خصمت الغطاء الخرساني وطبعا في السفلي خصمت الخلوص والغطاء الخرساني وقطرالسيخ ...دي انا فهمتها كويس 
بس ليه مخصمتش كمان قطر الكانه ؟؟؟اللي هتربط اسياخ السمله ؟؟؟ولا هي الرجل دي هتطلع بره الكانه؟؟؟ياريت توضحلي؟؟

متااااااااااابع.........


----------



## م.محمد زاهر (1 يونيو 2010)

يا اخ محمود الساري
الله يجزيك الخير
انا من راي الموضوع مهم جدا جدا جدا
وزاد الله في علمك وزاد ايضا من عطائك لاخوتك وجعلك نبراسا لنا ولجميع المهندسين المدنين
نرجو ان يكون اجره في ميزان حسناتك
امين


----------



## wel_4400 (1 يونيو 2010)

*انت راجل سكره*

الف الف شكر ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 
الموضوع ده انا كنت محتاجه جدا وجه فى وقته
وتانى بقولك شكرا
ولو سمحت عندى نفس سؤال الزميله eng_rehab
اتمنى تكمله الاعمده والاشاير الى من القواعد وشكرا
والله الموفق


----------



## eng_rehab (1 يونيو 2010)

ماشاء الله
هاااااااااايل جداا :20:
الحمدلله انتهيت من قرءه ودراسه جميع الحلقات:76:
بجد مش عارفه اشكرك ازاي :20:
بارك الله فيك ربنا يجعله في موازين حسناتك :75:

لو سمحت ترفعلنا الليسب lisp اللي انت استخدمته عشان نضيفه عندنا...وياريت بجد تكمل الشرح لباقي الاجزاء الاعمده والكمرات وتعطينا مثال متقدم شويه 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## majdiotoom (2 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mody_elsary (2 يونيو 2010)

eng_rehab قال:


> ماشاء الله
> هاااااااااايل جداا :20:
> الحمدلله انتهيت من قرءه ودراسه جميع الحلقات:76:
> بجد مش عارفه اشكرك ازاي :20:
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا
ده رابط الليسب
http://www.mediafire.com/file/zz4ndhytkz3/BBS.rar


----------



## سنا الإسلام (2 يونيو 2010)

mody_elsary قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> ده رابط الليسب
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/zz4ndhytkz3/bbs.rar



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_rehab (2 يونيو 2010)

mody_elsary قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> ده رابط الليسب
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/zz4ndhytkz3/bbs.rar



جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## harb_484 (2 يونيو 2010)

Merci for quick respond


----------



## Eng.M.Naser (6 يونيو 2010)

لو سمحت يا باشمهندس محمود بالنسبة للغلطة اللي كانت حصلت مع الليسب في الجزء التالت
هل المفروض الخط المكتوب به البار مارك يكون له خصائص معينة؟؟


----------



## eng_rehab (6 يونيو 2010)

انا يوميا بدخل هنا انتظر باقي الشرح ؟؟؟؟
جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mody_elsary (6 يونيو 2010)

ارجو من الاخوة المهندسين يقولولى عايزين الشرح الجديد يكون عن ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mody_elsary (6 يونيو 2010)

eng.m.naser قال:


> لو سمحت يا باشمهندس محمود بالنسبة للغلطة اللي كانت حصلت مع الليسب في الجزء التالت
> هل المفروض الخط المكتوب به البار مارك يكون له خصائص معينة؟؟



اخى الحبيب الغلطة دى كانت علشان انا ما حططش الليسب فى ال c


----------



## eng_rehab (6 يونيو 2010)

mody_elsary قال:


> ارجو من الاخوة المهندسين يقولولى عايزين الشرح الجديد يكون عن ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟



مهندسنا المميز :بارك الله فيك
وعاجزين عن الشكر
انا ماكنتش اعرف ايه هو الشوب دروينج واول مره اسمع عنه من حضرتك في موضوعك ده !:57:! والحمدلله شجعتني اتعلمها واتقنها كمان :15: ومش كده وبس انا كمان احتمال أركن شغل الحصر شويه واشتغل شوب دروينج 

وهنا هتلاقينا ناوين نفتتح ورشة عمل للشوب دروينج ويشرفنا طبعاااااا حضورك ونأمل ان تعطينا ارشاداتك وتوجيهاتك .فنحن بحاجه لخبرتكم ...
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t202207-3.html
جزاك الله خيرا وزادك من علمه وفضله

وياريت تكملنا الشرح على مثال تشرح فيه الاجزاء المتبيقه مثل الاعمده والكمرات على الاقل كمره او عمود منههم فقط عشان بس نعرف الطريقه


----------



## the poor to god (7 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أنا الحمد لله بعمل Work shop drawing لكن الليزب اللى حضرتك شرحته سرع اداء عملى وزود انتاجيتى وأصبح فرد واحد يطلع الشوب دروينج وفى نفس الوقت يخرج شيت الوزن مع التفريد وكانت يتم عملها سابقا على مرتيين من قبل فرد او فردين. فجزاك الله خيرا 
لى سؤال
فى حالة وجود اشكال ثانية للسيخ مختلفة عن اللى موجودين جوه الليزب هل ممكن اضافتها برسمها على الاوتوكاد وحفظها بأى أمتداد الخ ممكن توضح النقطة ده 
ثانيا الان يوجد برامج كثير بتساعد فى عمل Work shop drawing وبصراحة بيكون الاخراج للخرئط رائع وخاصة بيستعملها المكاتب فى الخارج وبتيجى رائعة مثل R-CAD REINFORCED Concrete مماذا تنصحنا اخى الكريم


----------



## nawalid6 (7 يونيو 2010)

*عندي سؤال لوسمحتم
في شرح المهندس محمود الساري كيف يتم استخدام الليسب للنقل من الاتوكاد للاكسيل*​


----------



## eng_rehab (7 يونيو 2010)

nawalid6 قال:


> *عندي سؤال لوسمحتم
> في شرح المهندس محمود الساري كيف يتم استخدام الليسب للنقل من الاتوكاد للاكسيل*​



راجع شرح الحلقه بتاعت slab 3 وبيتابع شرحها في slab 4 
وانصحك متابعة كل الحلقات .....كل حلقة وقتها مابيزيدش عن 5 دقائق فقط ب..واحيانا اقل بس تابعها من الاول عشان تقدر تفهمها كويس.....وفقك الله


----------



## ahmed_alswesy (7 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم على هذا المجهود الرائع مع انى لم اشاهده بعد ولكنى متأكد انة هايعجبنى


----------



## eng_rehab (8 يونيو 2010)

ده رابط الورشه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t203136.html#post1683285


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 يونيو 2010)

eng_rehab قال:


> ده رابط الورشه
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t203136.html#post1683285



جزاكم الله خيرا على فكرة الورشة 

وان كان لى راى وللجميع مطلق الحرية بعد ذلك وهو الا يتم البدء فى عمل الورشة الا بعد انتهاء مهندس محمود من شروحاته ومساعدة زملائه فى الاستفسار عن جميع التساؤلات
كون اشتراكه بالورشة سيؤدى الى انشغاله بموضوع آخر وانصرافه عن تكملة الموضوع الذى سيعتبر مرجع لجميع الاعضاء بالملتقى

لذا أفضل بعد انتهاء الموضوع الخاص بالشروحات والذى يذكر فيه م محمود انه تم الانتهاء من الموضوع بعدها يتم عمل الورشة كتطبيق على تلك الشروحات

اما عمل ورشة تقتصر على البعض فقط ممن يعرفون ال shop drawing والانصراف عن تكملة الموضوع الذى يفيد جميع الاعضاء لا أفضله حقيقة

فى النهاية هذا مجرد رأى وللجميع مطلق الحرية

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ahmed_alswesy (8 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng/ahmed dobiaa (8 يونيو 2010)

موضوع مهم جدا وجزاك الله كل خير على ما تقدمه من علم
وإلى الامام دائما


----------



## eng_rehab (8 يونيو 2010)

ظهر هذا الخط ابعد ماحملت الليسب على الاتوكاد وفتحت ملف اكسيل وعند كتابة امر xc ظهر هذا الخطأ:18:
كما في الصوره المرفقه


----------



## برهان الدين (8 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخى جزاك الله خيرا
لكن عندما احاول فك الضغط تظر رسالة خطا فما الحل؟


----------



## eng_rehab (8 يونيو 2010)

برهان الدين قال:


> السلام عليكم اخى جزاك الله خيرا
> لكن عندما احاول فك الضغط تظر رسالة خطا فما الحل؟



اي ملف تقصد ؟؟:87:
عموما في بعض الاحيان لما بيكون اسم الملف المضغوط مكتوب بالعربي او موضوع في فولدر اسمه مكتوب بالعربي تظهر رسالة خطأ عند فك الضغط 
والحل هو بعد ماتحمل الملفات اللي اسمها مكتوب العربي تغير اسمها او تضعها في مكان اي فولدير يكون اسمه مكتوب بالانجليزي وتجرب تاني محاولة فكها 
وفقك الله


----------



## mody_elsary (8 يونيو 2010)

eng_rehab قال:


> ظهر هذا الخط ابعد ماحملت الليسب على الاتوكاد وفتحت ملف اكسيل وعند كتابة امر xc ظهر هذا الخطأ:18:
> كما في الصوره المرفقه


لازم يتحط الfolder فى ال C


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 يونيو 2010)

تم تثبيت الموضوع فى هذا الرابط








*مثبــت:* متجدد - موضوع برامج هندسية - شامل - شروحات، واستفسارات ‏(



1 2 3) 

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_rehab (8 يونيو 2010)

mody_elsary قال:


> لازم يتحط الfolder فى ال C



حطيت الفولدر على السي ومازالت نفس الخطأ بيظهر !!:87:

وكمان جربت احطهم جوه ملفات الاتوكاد

بيتحملوا وبيتعلمهم اب لود ويدين يالرساله :10:
appload Initializing VBA System...Successfully loaded 2 files.

ولما اجي اكتب الامر xc يديني رسالة الخطا ؟؟؟:87:

جربت تاني واللي حصل في سطر الاوامر هو الاتي
XCLIP
Select objects: 1 found
1 was ineligible for clipping.
Select objects:
None found.
بختار العنصر ولما اضغط انتر بيطلع من الامر ...
هو ده امر الليسب ولا ده امر تاني؟؟؟


----------



## Eng.M.Naser (8 يونيو 2010)

eng_rehab قال:


> حطيت الفولدر على السي ومازالت نفس الخطأ بيظهر !!:87:
> 
> وكمان جربت احطهم جوه ملفات الاتوكاد
> 
> ...




بعد اذن المهندس محمود

يا باشمهندسة رحاب, فيه فولدر اسمه bbs موجود بداخل الملف المضغوط المرفق
الملف يحتوي على صور التسليح
يتم نسخه ووضعه في السي مباشرة
c:\bbs

الفولدر المطلوب, هو الذي يحتوي بداخله على الصور
وليس الفولدر الرئيسي الذي يحتوي علي الليسب + فولدر البي بي اس 

ان شاء الله يشتغل, لان ده اللي حصل معايا
بالتوفيق؛


----------



## engmans (9 يونيو 2010)

موضوع جميل جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mody_elsary (9 يونيو 2010)

engmans قال:


> موضوع جميل جزاكم الله خيرا


جزانا و إياكم
أرجو الدعاء لى و لجميع المسلمين


----------



## eng_rehab (9 يونيو 2010)

Eng.M.Naser قال:


> بعد اذن المهندس محمود
> 
> يا باشمهندسة رحاب, فيه فولدر اسمه bbs موجود بداخل الملف المضغوط المرفق
> الملف يحتوي على صور التسليح
> ...



شكرااااا
ياجماعه المشكله اللي عندي كانت مختلفه وانا بحثت كتير ولاقيت حلها في موقع اجنبي :76:
وده حلها:20:....عشان اللي تحصل عنده يلاقي الحل هنا 

Error in Microsoft Access or Excel with Macros or VBA code:
Compile Error: Can't find project or library

Open the database or application. 
Open a module in Design view or press ALT+F11 to switch to the Visual Basic Editor. 
On the Tools menu, click References. 
Clear the check box for the type library or object library marked as "Missing:" 
An alternative to removing the reference is to restore the referenced file to the path specified in the References dialog box. If the referenced file is in a new location, clear the "Missing:" reference and create a new reference to the file in its new location
والحمدلله اتحلت:75::75:


----------



## nawalid6 (9 يونيو 2010)

ماه اخبار ورشة العمل


----------



## eng_rehab (9 يونيو 2010)

nawalid6 قال:


> ماه اخبار ورشة العمل





http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t203136.html


----------



## م.حنان (10 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم عنا كل الخير


----------



## nawalid6 (10 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم تم التحميل والاستخدام بنجاح وشكرا علي هذا المجهود


----------



## mody_elsary (11 يونيو 2010)

الحلقة الثالثة عشر
http://www.mediafire.com/file/zilmlrjmt2g/beams 1.rar


----------



## mody_elsary (11 يونيو 2010)

الحلقة الرابعة عشر
http://www.mediafire.com/file/1gmkgwm1dih/beams 2.rar


----------



## mody_elsary (11 يونيو 2010)

الحلقة الخامسة عشر
http://www.mediafire.com/file/4hcwyezmzgz/beams3.rar


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (11 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 يونيو 2010)

mody_elsary قال:


> الحلقة الثالثة عشر
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/zilmlrjmt2g/beams 1.rar





mody_elsary قال:


> الحلقة الرابعة عشر
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/1gmkgwm1dih/beams 2.rar





mody_elsary قال:


> الحلقة الخامسة عشر
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/4hcwyezmzgz/beams3.rar



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_rehab (12 يونيو 2010)

سلمت يداك


----------



## king of rap (12 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لك م / محمود


----------



## life for rent (12 يونيو 2010)

والله استفدنا كتير من حضرتك
بارك الله فيك


----------



## mody_elsary (13 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## Mohamedelmshnib (13 يونيو 2010)

لعيونكم اليكم رابط 
http://www.4shared.com/get/306720859/e3c5d76e/ARMACAD_81.html


----------



## mody_elsary (15 يونيو 2010)

mohamedelmshnib قال:


> لعيونكم اليكم رابط
> http://www.4shared.com/get/306720859/e3c5d76e/armacad_81.html



جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mody_elsary (23 يونيو 2010)

eng.m.naser قال:


> شكرا زميلي العزيز على فتح الموضوع لمناقشة شئ قد لا يعرف الكثير منا عنه الكثير, خصوصاَ العاملين في المشاريع والاعمال الصغيرة.
> 
> خلال فترة عملي القصيرة , ولوقت قريب كنت أظن أني اعرف كل شئ عن تحضير ال workshop drawings لكني أدركت ان ما اعرفه هو قشور , فخلال عملي كان كل ما افعله هو تفصيل الرسومات الانشائية , بأن اقوم بعمل لوحات تخص task بعينها, مثلا...
> 
> ...



جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (24 يونيو 2010)

ربنا يبارك فيك
الشرح جميل والدورة رائعة والاولى من نوعها كنت من زمان عايز اتعلم الشوب دروينج والفضل يرجعلك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mody_elsary (25 يونيو 2010)

مهندس محمد فتحى قال:


> ربنا يبارك فيك
> الشرح جميل والدورة رائعة والاولى من نوعها كنت من زمان عايز اتعلم الشوب دروينج والفضل يرجعلك
> جزاك الله كل خير


جزاكم الله خيرا
اللهم اجعله علما ينتفع به


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (9 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الشرح الجميل
ونتمنى المزيد ولعل المانع عن غيابك يكون خيرا
فالدورة جميلة جدا وكما فهمت من الشرح ان هناك تكملة......
جزاك الله كل خير على هذا العمل..


----------



## mody_elsary (9 يوليو 2010)

مهندس محمد فتحى قال:


> بارك الله فيك على هذا الشرح الجميل
> ونتمنى المزيد ولعل المانع عن غيابك يكون خيرا
> فالدورة جميلة جدا وكما فهمت من الشرح ان هناك تكملة......
> جزاك الله كل خير على هذا العمل..



جزاك الله خيرا على كلماتك.....
وأعدكم بالمزيد قريبا
بس دلوقتى فى اجازة...
وان شاء الله حكمل الباقى قريبا


----------



## engmohamad (10 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على الشرح الرائع والممتع


----------



## رمزي2009 (11 يوليو 2010)

شكرا ممكن ملف الاتوكاد للمشروع وشكرا


----------



## boushy (16 يوليو 2010)

good effort


----------



## farafeerooo (25 يوليو 2010)

فين باقي الشرح ولا كدا خلاص 
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## mody_elsary (8 أغسطس 2010)

farafeerooo قال:


> فين باقي الشرح ولا كدا خلاص
> مع جزيل الشكر



ان شاء الله قريبا حاكمل بقية الشرح

عذرا للتأخير


----------



## eng.Mo3TaZ (8 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع حلو كتير , و الله الموفق


----------



## farafeerooo (8 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا يوفقك وماتتأخرش علينا


----------



## سامو جاك (9 أغسطس 2010)

اشكرك جدا وربنا يوفقك بس الصوت منخفض جدا يسمع بالعافية ياريت تراعي النقطة دي


----------



## حسن النويري (9 أغسطس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mdsayed (9 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااا"


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (12 أغسطس 2010)

الدورة رائعة ونحن فى الانتظار


----------



## محمود طه (13 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد حسنين محمود (15 أغسطس 2010)

فعلا موضوع جديد .....بارك الله فيكم..


----------



## mody_elsary (18 أغسطس 2010)

مهندس محمد فتحى قال:


> الدورة رائعة ونحن فى الانتظار



جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mody_elsary (18 أغسطس 2010)

محمد حسنين محمود قال:


> فعلا موضوع جديد .....بارك الله فيكم..



جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yahyoh (19 أغسطس 2010)

من علمنى حرفا صرت له عبدا .......شكرا لك يا أخى واكثر الله من أمثالك وزاد لك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## myada1 (27 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (1 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذة الدورة الجميلة ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## civillain (23 سبتمبر 2010)

جزا الله الجميع بالخير


----------



## ahmed arfa (24 سبتمبر 2010)

بجد موضوع زي الفل وشرح ممتاز والف شكر ليك يا بشمهندس محمود


----------



## ahmed arfa (20 أكتوبر 2010)

لك جزيل الشكر على الشرح الجيد


----------



## م-خالد (21 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك لله خيرا يا مهندس سارى ياعظيم - صراحة انا تفاجأت لما شوفت الشرح لان التصميم الذى تشرح عليه من تصميمى منذ 3 سنوات وهو احد الاستراحات فى الرياض وانا سعيد جدا بملاحظاتك على التصميم فى الجزء beam ولكن الحمد لله ان مستوي شغلى تقدم عن ماكان منذ ثلاث سنوات والحمد لله انى شاركت فى شرحك بطريقة غير مباشرة وانت شجعتنى فعلا على نشر احد اعمالى فى الشوب درونج لاحد المساجد الضخمة بالرياض وسيكون ذلك قريبا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m m a (25 أكتوبر 2010)

- اسطوانة تعليم برنامج البرامافيرا primavera p6 v7 بالصوت والصوره

- وهذا هو شرح الجزء الاول من برنامج ادارة المشاريع primavera p6 v7 

والشرح عبارة عن مشروع مثال على البرنامج خطوة بخطوة 

وهذه هى روابط الاسطوانة




http://www.4shared.com/file/jbyLxYTG...201008170.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/irEvURz2...201008170.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/ooxtxkPG...201008170.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/1D0EZXRx...201008170.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/M99bpVKU...201008170.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/-PCgMOve...201008170.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/lDEAFMQI...201008170.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/xTGkhGM8...201008170.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/pu4XxtGW...201008170.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/ecwD5jlz...201008170.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/7ljwQrzv...201008170.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/KxGVpRVU...201008170.html


----------



## m m a (25 أكتوبر 2010)

يسر الله لك أمرك
وغفر ذنبك
وجعل ذلك فى ميزاتن حسناتك


----------



## m m a (25 أكتوبر 2010)

لك جزيل الشكر جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## m m a (25 أكتوبر 2010)

يا هندسة عمري ومستطيل الخوف
يلحبك مربع يحتـــــــوي اشعــــاري
يا دائرة صبـري ويا معيـــن الروح
يا مخروط لهفـــــة ومنقلــــة ناري
يا مسطرة عيد وللفـــــرح فرجـــال
يا زاوية صمتي ونقطـــة افكـــاري
يا اجمل جسم رسمتـــــــك الايـــــام
يا منضور عمري الراح والجــــاي


----------



## m m a (25 أكتوبر 2010)

:19::75:


----------



## Eng.M.Abdo (10 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك فعلا الموضوع مهم جدا وحيوى


----------



## HOSSAMSAID2001 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا نزلت كل الدروس اللى فاتت بس فى مشكلة عندى فى الليسب انة لما اشغلة فى الاتوكاد يظهر Execution errornil
ومش عارف اعمل اية ياريت حد يفيدنى لو سمحتوا


----------



## mody_elsary (25 نوفمبر 2010)

م-خالد قال:


> جزاك لله خيرا يا مهندس سارى ياعظيم - صراحة انا تفاجأت لما شوفت الشرح لان التصميم الذى تشرح عليه من تصميمى منذ 3 سنوات وهو احد الاستراحات فى الرياض وانا سعيد جدا بملاحظاتك على التصميم فى الجزء beam ولكن الحمد لله ان مستوي شغلى تقدم عن ماكان منذ ثلاث سنوات والحمد لله انى شاركت فى شرحك بطريقة غير مباشرة وانت شجعتنى فعلا على نشر احد اعمالى فى الشوب درونج لاحد المساجد الضخمة بالرياض وسيكون ذلك قريبا وجزاك الله خيرا


جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kenzy&7ala (3 ديسمبر 2010)

لو سمحت يا باشمهندس انا الليسب بيعمل عندى الايرور نفسة 
وحطيته الليسب فى السى برضه ما فيش فاايدة ممكن تووضيح عن كيفية وضع الليسب فى السى يعنى ازاى اح
الليسب فلا السى وازاى احمله على الاوتوكاد ارجوو الرد بسرعة وشكرا على المجهوود المبذول فى الحلقاات اكتر من ر ائع حقيقى الف مليوون شكر


----------



## no_way (6 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## amefight (7 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا مجهود رائع وجبار ومفيد جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## رضا فايد (20 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم مهندس محمود بعد التحية 
اشكر على مجهودك الرائع 
عندى مشكلة اليسب مابيتحملشى معايه لو فى امكانية ترفعه على رابط تانى 
ولك منى خالص التحية


----------



## م احمد رفعت منظور (22 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير ياباشمهندس موضوع فى غايه
الاهميه


----------



## khabini (23 ديسمبر 2010)

Thank you very much for the efforts and the outstanding explanation
The Lisp file is generating the same error as the video. please advise how you solved the problem


----------



## mody_elsary (23 ديسمبر 2010)

khabini قال:


> thank you very much for the efforts and the outstanding explanation
> the lisp file is generating the same error as the video. Please advise how you solved the problem


لازم تحط الليسب و الملفات كلها فى c
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## khabini (23 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## إيهاب عبد المجيد (23 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جدا ياهندسة على طرح الموضوع ويا ريت تتفضل مشكورا بتقديم الشرح لاننا متعطشون


----------



## mohamed abdelhady (24 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جدا علي المجهود بس انا نزلت بعض الدروس ولكن للاسف مافيش صوت فايريت حاد يرفعهم تاني بس يكون بصوت واضح وشكرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (27 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 0000000000


----------



## takroni (23 فبراير 2011)

أشكركم على كمية المعلومات الهامة ولكم منى كل التقدير والاحترام


----------



## mody_elsary (27 فبراير 2011)

takroni قال:


> أشكركم على كمية المعلومات الهامة ولكم منى كل التقدير والاحترام



جزاك الله خيرا
أسألك الدعاء


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (27 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## midobeso88 (6 مارس 2011)

ممكن ترفع رابط الحلقه الاولى تانى لانه انتهى ربنا يكرمك ويوفقك


----------



## ayman3 (6 مارس 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد حارس (19 أبريل 2011)

*شكر*

شكرا لكل من ساهم في اضافة هذه المعلومات التي تنقص غالبية المهندسين فعلا


----------



## beko19 (6 مايو 2011)

كنت بطلب من الاخوة المهندسين حد يفدنا و يرفع مخططات اوتوكات شوب دروينج للمشاريع و كنت عايز اعرف تكلفة الشوب درويج كام فى المكاتب الاستشارية


----------



## م.محمد عمران (11 مايو 2011)

1000 1000 شكر مجهود محترم تشكر عليه


----------



## م محمد كرم (5 يونيو 2011)

الموضوع مهم جدا ولم يتعرض له احد
فى انتظار الشرح


----------



## ahmed_zozo2006 (6 يونيو 2011)

*توكل علي الله فالموضوع ان لم يكن هام للبعض فهو هام جدا لغيره
بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## waleed nosseer (12 أغسطس 2011)

فى الحقيقه انا لسه محمله الان لكن بجد انا كنت عاوز اتعرف على هذة المعلومات ومن ردود المهندسين واضح انه شغل جميل لذلك اشكرك لحين التعرف على الموضوع وكفايه تعبك وتضييع وقتك لتفيد الناس


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## the pump (19 سبتمبر 2011)

*برجاء من المهندس الفاضل محمود الساري الدخول للأهمية*

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t285482.html


----------



## شمس الدين فرغل احم (10 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم وبارك فيكم


----------



## qaisalkurdy (11 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وجاري التحميل


----------



## ماهيى 1 (3 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## طاهر عاشور (29 يناير 2012)

الروابط لا تعمل 
ارجوا اعاده رفع الملفات 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed hagzy (30 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## النيوبرين (8 فبراير 2012)

*من فضلكم رابط الحلقة الأولى لا يعمل(غير صالح)فياريت رابط تاني؛لأن مقدمة الشئ أو العمل هي أهم مافي العمل*


----------



## m m a (10 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك علي هذا المجهود ونرجو المزيد


----------



## Eng.zeky (11 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## م.عطا (12 فبراير 2012)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bboumediene (13 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amr2424 (14 فبراير 2012)

​*موضوع حلو جدا ربنا يوفقك للذي فيه الخير *


----------



## foda_435 (24 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## Eng.Rasheed88 (3 مارس 2012)

يعطيك ألف عافية


----------



## م/على عبدالمقصود (5 مارس 2012)

شكرا على هذا المجهود العظيم ونحن فى إنتظار شرح الفيديو على أحر من الجمر وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (7 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## eng1989 (8 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بش مهندس​


----------



## m_sweedy (16 مايو 2012)

شكرا لكم وهبدا التحميل ان شاء الله​


----------



## taher.medany (22 مايو 2012)

ممكن شيت الاكسل المستخدم ي الدورة


----------



## ToUgH_RoOt (28 يونيو 2012)

*excel sheet*

انا عايز شيت الايكسل المستخدم فى الدورة


----------



## rock_195 (11 أغسطس 2012)

_*موضوع متميز *_​


----------



## omar iraqi (12 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير اخي الكريم
فعلا الموضوع مهم جدا ونتمنى من زملاءنا اصحاب الخبرة بهذا الموضوع بان لا يبخلو علينا بمعلوماتهم


----------



## eng.ramy00 (13 أغسطس 2012)

بجد رااااااااااااااائع ربنا يكرمك ويجازيك خيييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## المظفر2 (13 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير​


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (24 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندسه دعاء1 (20 سبتمبر 2012)

هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايل


----------



## احمد محسن فهمي (20 سبتمبر 2012)

ممكن شيت الاكسل المستخدم ي الدورة


----------



## engsasa (22 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير اخي الكريم
فعلا الموضوع مهم جدا ونتمنى من زملاءنا اصحاب الخبرة بهذا الموضوع بان لا يبخلو علينا بمعلوماتهم
​​


----------



## ghadasayed (4 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## m_sweedy (5 ديسمبر 2012)

الف شكر لصاحب الموضوع وسيتم التحميل والاطلاع عليها ان شاء الله


----------



## roshdy.draftsman (9 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد وهذه الفوائد 
وهذه دعوة كل مهندس فاضل ألا يبخل من وقته بتزكية ما عنده من خبرة وعلم 
وذلك بنشر بعضها إما بإجابة سائل أو تسجيل مصور 
أو تلخيص مكتوب 
وجزاك الله خيرًا مرة أخرى​


----------



## roshdy.draftsman (9 يناير 2013)

تسلم ايدك يا هندسة بس ليه سؤال بسيط هو البرنامج ممكن يشتغل على اوتوكاد 2013 واوفيس 2010 يريت الرد حت نعلم الأصدار المتوافق مع البرنامج وشكرا جزيلا لك وبالتوفيق دوما


----------



## m_sweedy (20 يناير 2013)

نرجو اعادة رفع الحلقة الاولى والتاسعة


----------



## the7rider (9 مارس 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا بجد م /محمود السارى
م/رحاب
جزاكم الله كل خير






eng_rehab قال:


> شكرااااا
> ياجماعه المشكله اللي عندي كانت مختلفه وانا بحثت كتير ولاقيت حلها في موقع اجنبي :76:
> وده حلها:20:....عشان اللي تحصل عنده يلاقي الحل هنا
> 
> ...


----------



## eng.aim91 (9 مارس 2013)

*شكرا جزيلا 
الحلقات من 2 إلى 15 روابط المديافير تعمل 100%
الحلقة الأولى فقط هي اللي كان فيها مشكلة وقد قمت برفعها مرة اخري على المديافير

*1.Intoduction.rar​


----------



## شريف العباسى (10 مارس 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## M.A.MOTAAL (19 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله ومهندسنا خير الجزاء


----------



## heno9 (20 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (20 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا وارجو اكمال الشروحات اذا كنت لا تزال مهتما بالامر


----------



## ياسر تورك (3 مايو 2013)

*جزاكم الله خيرا يا هندسة أنا حملتهم وشوفت المقدمة والموضوع ده أنا كنت بدور عليه فعلا*


----------



## ياسر تورك (3 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خير يا هندسة ونرجوا الإستكمال


----------



## hassansayeh (5 مايو 2013)

eng.aim91 قال:


> *شكرا جزيلا
> الحلقات من 2 إلى 15 روابط المديافير تعمل 100%
> الحلقة الأولى فقط هي اللي كان فيها مشكلة وقد قمت برفعها مرة اخري على المديافير
> 
> *1.Intoduction.rar​



يعطيك العافية كنت بدي برفعها لما شفتهم بيطلبوها ...

بتمنى من المشرفين يضيفو رابط الحلقة الاولى بدلا من المعطوب في اول الصفحة

و يعطيك العافية مهندس محمود الساري و ساتابع الدروس عند فراغي 

بارك الله فيك و جعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م / خالد البنا (29 يوليو 2013)

تم رفع الدوره كامله على اليوتيوب

هذا هو الكورس المميز ^_^ :19:
دوره فريده من نوعها ^_^ فى رسومات الShop Drawing وجداول تفريد الحديد 

+
الملفات المستخدمه 


Shop Drawing & BBS " Arabic Tut." - YouTube​


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (21 أغسطس 2013)

يا ريت ملفات الاتوكاد يا بشمهندسين و الاكسل


----------



## Moustafa Abu Zeid (22 أغسطس 2013)

لو سمحتوا أنا مش فاهم حل المشكلة بتاعة أني أحط الفولدر bbs في الـ c مش واضحة ,, أحط أينو فولدر و فين في الـ c بالظبط !؟


----------



## ahmedhamid (5 سبتمبر 2013)

من كل قلبى انا بشكر صاحب الشرح وجزاه الله خيرا


----------



## shady salah (3 فبراير 2014)

ياريت يابشمهندس محمود سارى تشرح كيفيه حل الخطا اللى حصل فى اليسب وحضرتك حليته لانه حصل معايا نفس الخطا بالله عليك ضرورى


----------



## amr2021 (27 يناير 2015)

:20:


----------



## هاوزن ضاهر (22 فبراير 2015)

الموضوع مهم


----------



## وعد عبد اللطيف (17 سبتمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك وكل من ساهم معك ....و جعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## Karim salah83 (17 سبتمبر 2015)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع والموضوع الهام جدااااااااااا
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Mohamed laith (11 ديسمبر 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

